# Do beagles have really soft fur?



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

I'm just wondering. Merlin is most likely a beagle/pit mix, although I've also heard GSP/pit, lab/beagle and jack russell/beagle mix. Anyway, his fur is so soft! I can't get over how soft it is. He's about 10 months old now and his fur has been like this since I first got him at about 6 months old. The APBT's that I've met don't have fur this soft, so I'm guessing it's the beagle part but I don't know. So does anyone know if beagles have really soft fur? What dog breeds have soft fur?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

There's a beagle that frequents the dog park that I visit, and he does have really soft fur. But IMO there are several different kinds of soft. Basil has soft fur, but it's not like the beagle's fur, nor is it like the sheltie at the dog park, who also has soft fur.


----------



## Shiningsummer (May 24, 2010)

That's true about different types of fur. Merlin's hair is short, so I'm sure it's not really similar to the longer fur on a sheltie or a papillon (Basil's a papillon, right?) The closest I can come to describing it is that petting Merlin is like petting a cashmere sweater. It's addicting, you just want to keep petting him! He's even better after a bath. Molly on the other hand has fur that's more on the coarse side.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

My foster dog, Noah, is a beagle and his fur is very soft and thick.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Depends on your definition of soft. I'm a cat person first and foremost, so I tend not to consider most dogs' coats as "soft" since I'm used to downy cat fur. But I have a spitz-eskimo dog "niece" that is SUPER soft. So when I think of my dog's coat (beagle) I classify it as a tad bristly... mostly. My dog's ears are like velveteen, LOVE 'EM!! And his facial fur is soft, too. His body fur is quite a bit more stiff in comparison. But still fairly soft and pet-able.


----------



## gardnharmny (Apr 30, 2020)

Beagles are not supposed to have soft fur, although they do have a double coat like a lab. However, I fostered a pit bull for a while that had what you are describing: cashmere, indescribably soft and addicting fur. Like rabbit fur. I had never met a dog before him that had had such soft fur, and I have had dogs all my life of various breeds. My beagle mix has soft-ish fur but we are not sure what he is mixed with (basset, corgi, both, other) or if the fluffy will go away and leave velvety and wiry as he gets older (he is about 6 mos. old now). I am hoping the fluff will stay...


----------



## jmsmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Rascal had soft fur everywhere but down the back where it was black. She was a tri color.
j


----------

